# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  first snow is a fallin....

## MIke R

in Gods country that is....

from Breck:


 

and Keystone:

----------


## amyb

Wait-hold up! Time goes by so very fast. Can't we have joy in pumpkins and leaves changing color, and Halloween first?  What about Thanksgiving and then snow?

----------


## MIke R

YOU can...and WE can up here even... but out there they get right to business....I was typically skiing by the end of this month ...white Colombus Day....white Halloween...white Thanksgiving

my buddies out there tell  me the vibe and buzz out there right now is sky high in anticipation...the bars will be hoping tonight with ski bums talking about the first snow...

my kind of world!

----------


## MIke R

here you go Amy...from my backyard out there....peak  aspen foliage season...September...with snow on the ground

----------


## MIke R

and this one is BEFORE foliage even had a chance to happen...note the GREEN leaves on the young tree to the right

----------


## amyb

I noted the red nose on your little "deer" too.

I am getting sad knowing we will soon close the pool and turn off the water sprinklers and some plants will have to come indoors. 

Can't stop time or Mother Nature.

----------


## MIke R

and I'm gettin happy knowing a great summer just ended..and a great ( hopefully ) winter lies ahead..with a spectacular fall in between...

different strokes I suppose

----------


## amyb

Mike, happy is good. I just want to enjoy ALL the steps that lead up to SNOW. 

Then I want to get back to St Barths.

Different strokes for different folks.

----------


## andynap

I hope we down here have the same winter we had last year. I just had a Transfer switch installed for my generator just in case.

----------


## MIke R

Andy...I hope you get your wish and we get ours..how cool would that be??..

I really miss being out west though with the long ski season....

----------


## andynap

It's all for the best-your knee wouldn't stand up to the old days

----------


## MIke R

yeah it would....LOL

----------


## JohnC

Mike
How was the summer season on the Cape and PTown? Up, down, or flat?
Seemed busy in Newport. Maybe tourism is coming back.
Hope for good snow this year. Last year was awful (for mtns, not for us, loved it in Boston)

----------


## MIke R

P Town was up.....up in the mountains however we were flat...this  is the busiest September I can ever remember in Ptown....Kevin and Kate were supposed to come down for the weekend and they literally couldnt find a room...I have never seen that in September

we need a killer winter..we took it on the chin big time last year...

----------


## JohnC

Great weather

----------


## MIke R

thats an understatement....unprecedented

----------


## MIke R

they are really gettin off to a great start!


taken 16 minutes ago

----------


## BBT

Love it. Have to miss opening weekend this year is Aspen. First miss in 8 years but it will be there for January. Love seeing these early season snows.

----------


## rivertrash

Headed out there tomorrow.  Wife already there.  She says the aspens are incredible.  Perfect.

----------


## MIke R

enjoy....yes the Aspens are at peak right now....

----------


## MIke R

and a little snow in the east now!!!..this from Sugarbush VT

----------


## Peter NJ

phooey...83 here tomorrow

----------


## NHDiane

This is a great shot..didn't realize Sugarbush got some white stuff!

----------

